# Rally Information



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

Since I'm new here, maybe I'm missing something.









I am having the hardest time trying to figure out when rallies are being planned this year. shy For instance, I was looking into the Niagra falls rally this summer. It's not on the calendar that I can see and I just don't have the patience to go thru 65 pages of posts on the topic to figure out what the options are or when/where it's already planned.

Am I missing something or can we handle these posts differently - like maybe change the first post to have the latest dates/places that are being discussed and then final information when it's all settled? Creating posts to vote on the dates and places would also make it easier for new-comers to find the information. And of course, having it on the calendar would be great too.

Please, be nice if I've totally missed something.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

On the Niagra Falls rally, the map and dates get bumped quite often , but a lot of us have the banner in our signature and the date is on it. Also look at some of the peoples signatures, you might find the date listed in there future camping list.

Easiest is to pick someone you know is going and pm them and ask. Several people have done that to me.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

like John said
also check out the chat room people can help in there too
There is plans for a Rally in Elkins WV.

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Am I missing something or can we handle these posts differently - like maybe change the first post to have the latest dates/places that are being discussed and then final information when it's all settled? Creating posts to vote on the dates and places would also make it easier for new-comers to find the information. And of course, having it on the calendar would be great too.


You bring up a good point. Last year when planning the Northeast Spring Rally in Garretsville, NY, I did post it in the calander, and just plain forgot about it when planning the Spring rally this year, but having one central location to just post rally info, with out all the planning posts would be a great idea.

Hopefully, one of the moderators will see this, and take it up the chain of command.

Tim


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

One of the things I would suggest is to put the dates of the Rally in the second Subject line when the original rally post is created. We did this with several of the Southeast rallys and it helps stop confusion. Another thing is for people to regulate themselves and avoid discussing other rally's dates in their posts. It leads to confusion (like we had between the Spring and Summer rallys).

Reverie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Reverie said:


> One of the things I would suggest is to put the dates of the Rally in the second Subject line when the original rally post is created. We did this with several of the Southeast rallys and it helps stop confusion. Another thing is for people to regulate themselves and avoid discussing other rally's dates in their posts. It leads to confusion (like we had between the Spring and Summer rallys).
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]90534[/snapback]​


Nice point there Reverie









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great Idea









Another idea is to have a rally section with a list of all rallys and dates. Almost like a spreadsheet / index with a link to the rally thread.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> Great Idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's something like I'm thinking about, but if we couldn't do a chart, than at least a thread in which no one except a moderator can post too, and the info for each individual rally would be in a separate post, and after the rally, the post on that specific rally could be deleted to avoid further confusion.

Information included would be dates, location, contact persons (campground and Outbacker), etc. An example, using this years Spring Northeast rally would be something like this:

*Northeast Spring Rally
*

When: May 12, 13, 14
Where: Otter Lake Camp Resort, PO Box 850 - Marshalls Creek, PA 18335
phone: 570-223-0123 - reservations: 1-800-345-1369 - fax: 570-223-0124
email: [email protected]

Outbackes Contact: hatcityhosehauler

Special instructions: When making reservation, request a site in the Tim Smith Party. Sites will be held for us in the H loop until the first week of January 2006. After that, it will be first come, first serve.

Events Planned: Potluck Dinner Saturday May 13.

End of Sample.

Tim


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

I like it, Tim, great idea!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tim

You are the man









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

summergames84 said:


> I like it, Tim, great idea!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Uh ohh. Did I just volunteer for something without thinking first again.....if any of the moderators or the administrator would like to discuss this with me, feel free to PM me.









Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This seems to be tied to the Northeast Spring Rally, but if anyone from the PNW are reading this, then contact PDX_Doug for more details on our rally.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> This seems to be tied to the Northeast Spring Rally, but if anyone from the PNW are reading this, then contact PDX_Doug for more details on our rally.
> [snapback]90650[/snapback]​


Actually, it's not tied to any particular rally. I think we are just trying to figure out how we can more efficiently post rally info for those who may have the time to read through an entire thread. An example would be the Northeast summer rally in Niagra Falls, wher there are currently 800+ posts.

I just posted the info for the NE Spring rally as an example of what might be done in the future.

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wonder if there would be a way to insert a post above all the other with the type of data you're talking about.

Worst case, the guy that posted the first message could just update the first posting with an update to the rally.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wonder if there would be a way to insert a post above all the other with the type of data you're talking about.
> 
> Worst case, the guy that posted the first message could just update the first posting with an update to the rally.
> [snapback]90666[/snapback]​


Thats what I was thinking so all the people who started a thread from each rally, edit the first post to put the date in.

For now it would be a simple solution.

John


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WOW!!! For "just messing around" that looks great! Only thing I would add would be a hyperlink to the numbers in the map, so all you had to do was click on it.

I think we are really on to something here.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> WOW!!! For "just messing around" that looks great! Only thing I would add would be a hyperlink to the numbers in the map, so all you had to do was click on it.
> 
> I think we are really on to something here.
> [snapback]90820[/snapback]​


You've got my vote for the map. Impressive

Bill.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Looks great.

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW Rob that looks great









Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow! What a great job Rob. I say go with this one. Moderators - pin it?

Rob, you've done the lion's share of the leg work. The only rallies that will be added at this point are likely to be fall rallies so there wouldn't be too much upkeep for you.

Thanks for all the work.

Scott


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Rob - Outstanding and if your map and links don't get pinned to the top of the Rally section then nothing should.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice job Rob.

Can you repost in on a new topic line and maybe we can get it pinned?

John


----------

